# Elbow calluses?



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

My dog on his right elbow is developing a hard callus. He does he lay on hard surfaced floors when he's hot, normally propped up on that elbow. I know its normal friction stuff, I not really worried.

But, I was wondering if there is anything i can put on to avoid it becoming cracked or infected?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd try some emu oil to keep the skin soft. Just a couple of drops and rub in. You may also want to get a cool type of mat that helps him stay cool instead of laying on the hard floor.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I had great success with Penaten cream. It's thick and a little goes a long way. Made in Germany I think. Traveler's actually regrowing fur on his elbows.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Bag balm in the green can applied twice a day will cause the hair to grow back and the callus to go away.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Udder Cream. Keeps it soft and subtle... And great to use on yourself too for really dry skin


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I think bag balm and Penaten cream all use sheep lanolin as their main (only?) ingredient.


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you all, I'm going to try and see which one works best


----------

